# Early Nodak Season



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone headin out? if so where u headed and what kinda setup will u be using. ill probably just be along the missouri or up near washburn in a field blind with a few dozen socks and giants.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

what are the dates for early season?

mark


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

its september 1st to uhm  i cant find it!..ill write back once i find all the info on limits and sunset sunrise for everyone...well i guess im skippin school that day heheheh


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i saw sep1 but thats all so i figured i would ask and see

mark


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's all tentative I believe..should be shaped up real soon.

I can't wait for this fall.....

29 days, 1 hours, 35 minutes, and 5 seconds left until Early Season Goose Opener


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hildebrandt said at the advisory meetings it will be Sept 1 even though that is a wednesday.

Guess I will have to hunt in the afternoon that day.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sept. 1, I'll be NE, by Grand Forks. :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

PJ, you should roll down to my area :wink: 
Im ditching class!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

If you're ditching out on class you should roll up...we usually do alright on opener. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im holding to my spots. :wink:


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Everybody may already know this but I just read that the dates for early season are the 1st through the 15th. It is posted on the NDGF page. For some reason I thought it was a week longer last year but I guess I was wrong. Allright thought I would pass it on to anyone that wasn't aware of it yet.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ditching class? What is class? Is there such a thing in the fall? Tyler who are you all hunting with on the opener?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I will probabaly be with Gandergrinder, Decoyer, Dan Beuidie, Dan larson, and acouple other fill ins. No mercy this opener!


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

I hope this isn't a stupid question....but is there any good canada hunting around fargo for the early season? Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Scout and you should find birds.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks. I will definately check it out...not sure exactly what direction I am heading yet but as long as I know they are around it is all good.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't think it will tak you long to find them. i've seen a ton of birds around fargo the past week.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I though geese start open Sept 23? is that true or Sept first? I am confusing


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

How is it for posted signs? Is there much land that isn't posted? The reason I ask is I am originally from Devils Lake and it is just terrible up there now. You can drive 10 ft without a poster.


----------

